# Wake on bottom buttons?



## twiy06 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just got the Droid Charge and i came form the Droid X liberty .08

On my Droid X i used to be able to click the home button to wake the phone.

Is there any way to set this up for the droid charge?

I am on Infinity GB EP3HA with tsm.

If someone could help me this would be the perfect phone for me.


----------



## BuTbKa (Jun 23, 2011)

The best you can do in Tsm set volume buttons to wake phone up. That's about it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

only third party app I\'ve seen that\'ll do this is widgetlocker I think

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Tasker?


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

You may be able to use ButtonRemapper to use your search button as the power button, though I've never tried it. Still, give it a shot, it should be pretty easy to try.


----------



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

BuTbKa said:


> The best you can do in Tsm set volume buttons to wake phone up.


What is *"Tsm?* I'd like to do the opposite (make the volume buttons not wake the phone as they do currently while running GummyCharged GBE 2.1). If _Tsm_ can let you set the Vol button to wake, maybe it can be used to un-set this?


----------



## david123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Try going to your phone's "Settings > TSM Parts > Lockscreen Settings" and turn off "Enable Volume Wake".


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

SoonerLater said:


> What is *"Tsm?* I'd like to do the opposite (make the volume buttons not wake the phone as they do currently while running GummyCharged GBE 2.1). If _Tsm_ can let you set the Vol button to wake, maybe it can be used to un-set this?


TSM stands for Team Sbrissen Mod. Sbrissen is a mad genius dev who does amazing modifications and customizations for ROMs. TSM started on the Fascinate and it's members are now spread across various phones including the Charge, Dinc2, and Galaxy Nexus. Imnuts is a member of TSM and has included TSM parts in his Infinity ROM. If you are not running Infinity ROM, you do not have TSM Parts and the many customizations it comes with on your phone.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

landshark said:


> TSM stands for Team Sbrissen Mod. Sbrissen is a mad genius dev who does amazing modifications and customizations for ROMs. TSM started on the Fascinate and it's members are now spread across various phones including the Charge, Dinc2, and Galaxy Nexus. Imnuts is a member of TSM and has included TSM parts in his Infinity ROM. If you are not running Infinity ROM, you do not have TSM Parts and the many customizations it comes with on your phone.


Gummycharged GBE 2.1, which he said he has, also has TSM Parts.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Fryguy101 said:


> Gummycharged GBE 2.1, which he said he has, also has TSM Parts.


You're right. It's been so long since I ran Gummy I forgot it also has TSM Parts.


----------

